
Deep Neural Networks Improve Radiologists' Performance in Breast Cancer Scan - jorkro
https://medium.com/@jasonphang/deep-neural-networks-improve-radiologists-performance-in-breast-cancer-screening-565eb2bd3c9f
======
naveen99
code and trained model:
[https://github.com/nyukat/breast_cancer_classifier/blob/mast...](https://github.com/nyukat/breast_cancer_classifier/blob/master/README.md)

, not full dataset.

